# '58 Caddy Seville



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hee is my '58 Caddy in Polynesian Sand Metallic


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Beautiful finish. Is that an actual color or did you have to mix it?


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I ordered it from Colors for Minitures.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

That is a nice looking Caddy, and great job on the foiling.
Russell


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Fantastic job on that!


----------

